# One step closer!!



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Slowly but surely I am getting closer and closer to starting and the closer I am getting the more scared I am becoming!!

This is my first IVF, I am going in for my injection training and to sign consent form next week. I have now become petrified....what will happen at this meeting??

Whilst I was on the phone to the clinic the nurse let it slip that she was calling the donor tomorrow to offer her my eggs. Ever since I have been so emotional and tears have been a plenty!! I just hope she is as over the moon.

Anyway if anyone could let me know what goes on in the injection training I would be grateful. Oh, and will I need to remember much?? Should I write stuff down...should I ask anything

Thanks for any help

Loubi


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Loubi,       You are going to be just fine with the injections.  I started off needle phobic and have now become incredibly blase about the whole business.  Hopefully you will have a "pen" to start with, where you dial in the amount of drug required and press the top in after inserting the needle into belly or thigh by pinching in an inch or so of skin.  These needles are about an inch long and although they sting a little, really are a doddle.  The syringe style are a little different but equally simple once you get the hang of it and again, you will pinch about an inch of skin together but generally inject diagonally.  Regardless, you will be given diagrams along with the needles as a reminder, and the nurses will show you how to mix certain stimms if necessary (I rarely had to, but it depends on the drug protocol that you are given).  Not only can you do this by yourself, but in a few days time you will wonder what you were so frightened about.  

Regarding your recipient....I promise you hun she is not only going to be over the moon, but hugging herself because of her sheer good fortune for having been matched with you.    It's like winning the lottery, but better, because she will now have the chance to conceive, whereas before you came along, she probably didn't have a chance in hell.  

Good luck!

A-Mx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

hi loubi...inde has said it very eloquently.  The injections will be fine, its amazing how quickly you will get used to them...and there is plenty of help online from us nearer the time if you've forgotten anything.
And I'm sure your egg recipient is walking about with a very big smile on her face. Its a lovely thing that you are doing.
xx


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Many thanks for your kind words!!

Think I am freaking out about the unknown at the minute!!!

I am sure I will ask lots in the next few weeks!!


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

I would think that it would be quite strange if you weren't freaking out to a degree Loubi   Great to know that you can pop on here and ask away! Keep us posted on how you are doing and good luck with the training.  

Bingbong x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Good luck Loubi. How exciting that you are getting started v shortly.  that your dream is just around the corner. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Loubi - totally natural to be freaking out...I do it on a regular basis about this process, just focus on the idea of there being a baby at the end of it and then it all feels ok!

xx


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow I just found out I am starting tomorrow!!!!!!!!


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

*Loubi* Congrats on getting started tomorrow, and like I said last night please don't worry about the injections, they will be fine and once you have done the first one you will feel much more relaxed 

Sarah x x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow!  Good luck Loubi, I'm sure things are going to go just fine re the sharps.  

A-Mx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

wow!! That's great news Lou! I hope that you are feeling better after your training today.

Bingbong x


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok so I nearly fainted at the sight of the needles and then actually fainted when having to prepare the syringe!!! Hahahaha how I amnow laughing!!!

After I sorted myself out it wasn't as bad as I thought!!

Still can't believe that I am starting tomorrow! I am now so excited to get my box of drugs and to have a good old look at it all!! 

Thanks for all your nice words and hope you are all ok

Loubi


----------



## Grace10704 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi All
If anyone really gets totally freaked by needles then ask your GP to prescribe you something called Emla cream.  It is a magic anaesthetic cream which you put on, cover with a plaster (or bit of cling film!) and hey presto you can't feel a thing!  I had to inject heparin twice a day throughout my whole pregnancy & I am so needle phobic I would faint at the thought never mind the sight of a needle.  However, with Emla you don't feel anything.  Magic really!


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

I have done it!!!!!!!

It was, as you all said it would be, fine!!

I put a bag of frozen peas on the area I was going to do it to numb it first and then just did it....no pain no nothing!!! Why was I worrying??

I am ready for the next ne now........bring it on!!!


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Get you needle queen!!!    Glad the first went well, and sending lots of     for a successful cycle.

A-Mx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Loubi - just stumbled across this thread and wanted to add my congratulations for getting it together so well!  It must be the worst bit (apart from the pain of birth!) that you have to go through.  Not sure I could have done it.  So a really big well done girl!!

RLxx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

That's great Loubi  

Bingbong x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

well done Loubi...my nurse told me not to do the ice thing...as needles were so fine and it wouldn't help! not sure if thats true or not!

Hopefully you will only have to do a few as you will be successful very soon with a lovely BFP  

xx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Great news Loubi. Well done. I almost got to look forward to my injections as I really felt I was doing something very positive to achieve my dreams.
  for your follies. 
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------

